# Evidence of first arrival in Australia



## Kareem2019 (Feb 20, 2019)

I am applied for the citizenship and I was wondering how will I provide Evidence of first arrival in Australia?

My old passport which I used to enter Australia is lost and issued a new one and I updated it with the Immigration Department.


Will an international movement records issued by the Home Affair be enough to prove?


----------



## Chips (Apr 3, 2021)

I believe that it will be more than enough as people are not getting Stamps on Passports from many years now ... only option they have to prove via movement record.

Have you applied it and in how many days you received it ?


----------



## ComeFlyWithMe (Jan 28, 2021)

Kareem2019 said:


> I am applied for the citizenship and I was wondering how will I provide Evidence of first arrival in Australia?
> 
> My old passport which I used to enter Australia is lost and issued a new one and I updated it with the Immigration Department.
> 
> ...


Very easily! 
First of all, Electronic Ticket! 
I can only assume you've flown to Australia for the first time in a day and age where you managed to purchase your ticket Online / Received a confirmation of it, Online! 
I've provided those + my partner's credit records showing he payed for parking @ Melbourne's Airport! 

I hope this helps


----------



## FreddoBee (Feb 27, 2018)

It depends when you first arrived.

Proof of arrival | naa.gov.au

I'm guessing perhaps you arrived after 1989, if so, there is a form to apply for the information that you require.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1359.pdf


----------



## daredevil (Jan 26, 2020)

Kareem2019 said:


> I am applied for the citizenship and I was wondering how will I provide Evidence of first arrival in Australia?
> 
> My old passport which I used to enter Australia is lost and issued a new one and I updated it with the Immigration Department.
> 
> ...


If you arrived not many years ago, it is easy for to obtained as they are having super computers to control the borders. 
Recently I did my search. I gave only 1 passport and they replied me within 2 days instead of 45 days even though the search covers 2 passports


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Just wondering if the form 1359 is accepted for proof of the first arrival to Aus? I have my citizenship test next month and have no records of when I moved here as I was 4 years old.


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> Just wondering if the form 1359 is accepted for proof of the first arrival to Aus? I have my citizenship test next month and have no records of when I moved here as I was 4 years old.


The form itself isn't proof but the information you get back after submitting that form is.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Sammy J said:


> The form itself isn't proof but the information you get back after submitting that form is.



hmmm ok thanks. This wont help me at all then because I know the date I arrived just don't have an old passport to prove it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

patricerafferty said:


> hmmm ok thanks. This wont help me at all then because I know the date I arrived just don't have an old passport to prove it.


I am wondering if you need it. I did mine over 10 years ago, and didn't have my old passport, but I did remember the date I first entered the country, about 20+ years before. I can't recall what I would have done, or if I actually needed to show proof. But I would NOT have been able to prove it. I would assume that I would have told them that at the time, if asked.

You may not actually need to worry about it. I see that you have your Citizenship test next month, and you need to take all those documents listed..

My wife took her test recently, and I prepared a large folder with *everything *she needed. Most other people who attended had similar.

They only asked to see her Medicare card and Driver licence!! The rest was not looked at.

However, a print out of the reply to that Form 1359 should confirm the dates for them, as the proof that they require. So you may want to get it *just in case*.

Good luck with the test. Don't forget, you need 100% right in the Australian values section. Get one wrong and you can still fail even with 95% overall correct.

It changed in November last year, some can pass with 75% right, others can fail with 95% right.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

JandE said:


> I am wondering if you need it. I did mine over 10 years ago and didn't have my old passport, but I did remember the date I first entered the country, about 20+ years before. I can't recall what I would have done, or if I actually needed to show proof. But I would NOT have been able to prove it. I would assume that I would have told them that at the time, if asked.
> 
> You may not actually need to worry about it. I see that you have your Citizenship test next month, and you need to take all those documents listed..
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will just bring a printout of the response for the 1359 form and hope for the best!


----------



## salvatore13 (Dec 6, 2020)

Asking for proof of first entry to Australia must be some joke... Obviously, they have it in the record. And I actually know it for a fact because when I tried to fill in the citizenship application 1 day before my 4 years in Australia had passed, the immi account told me I'm not eligible (I'm not talking about the calculator, I'm talking about the immi account application). One day later the system let me through to finish my application so they obviously have this information on hand.

But anyway, since they are asking I'll also need the 1359 form then - how long did you guys wait for that? Do you think I could submit the application with, let's say, an airplane boarding pass and upload the 1359 response once I receive it on a later date?


----------



## raringsunny (Mar 9, 2018)

daredevil said:


> If you arrived not many years ago, it is easy for to obtained as they are having super computers to control the borders.
> Recently I did my search. I gave only 1 passport and they replied me within 2 days instead of 45 days even though the search covers 2 passports


For me it is taking forever. I had applied over a month ago and didn’t even get acknowledgement. Applied once again today and no acknowledgement over email.

Any suggestions?


----------

